# In search of unique Fountain Pen



## PedroDelgado (May 3, 2011)

Hi all,
If you know the name or can point me to where I can buy the Fountain Pen you'll see on the attached picture, I will be forever grateful. Also, can you recommend a few good sources to buy pen kits from.
Best regards
Pedro


----------



## Reece (May 3, 2011)

Craft Supplies USA if I remember correctly


----------



## el_d (May 3, 2011)

the penache CSUSA


----------



## witz1976 (May 3, 2011)

CSUSA has the Panache as a rollerball only...easy fix, just use a fountain nib from another kit.


----------



## greggas (May 3, 2011)

Panache kit with junior fountain nib


----------



## ed4copies (May 3, 2011)

greggas said:


> Panache kit with junior fountain nib



Yep.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (May 3, 2011)

Yep. I have several rhodiums that I've swapped the sections with Jr statesmen.


----------



## PedroDelgado (May 20, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!!!*

Thanks everyone for your response. I was able to find the pen I was looking for. Now, the question is; will any Fountain nib fit in it?
Cheers


----------



## KenV (May 20, 2011)

Pedro --  You need the nib feed assembly and lower section from the Junior Statesman -- 

You can purchase some replacement feed assemblies -- but may need a tap to chase threads when changing feed assemblies that are close in size -- and there are several sizes that are not interchangable.  Most component pens come with one of 2 or three sizes.   I have not converted Panache to fountain pens and do not have those sizes handy.

the metal nibs can be generally interchanged by removal from the nib assembly and replacement with a similar sized nib.  Commonly these upgrades take a bit of futzing to get just right.   There are several vendors who sell upgrade nibs.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 20, 2011)

KenV said:


> Pedro --  You need the nib feed assembly and lower section from the Junior Statesman --


To be clear, depending on which plating you got the Panache in, you'll need the matching plating in a Jr. Gent II Fountain.  The Jr. Statesman swap will only work if the plating on the Panache is Rhodium.


----------

